# Edge Keyhole - How to Get Fazter



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 2, 2015)

Before you say anything, this vid is aimed at cubers who average 30 seconds+.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 2, 2015)

30+ second solvers are really using look ahead too much, and honest I would recommend intuitive f2l then later learn keyhole as a little trick than take keyhole as a method. Video was rushed and hard to follow (I didnt even know what color cross you were going for till you got the to the corners). sorry for the criticism, but hopefully you can learn from it


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 2, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 30+ second solvers are really using look ahead too much, and honest I would recommend intuitive f2l then later learn keyhole as a little trick than take keyhole as a method. Video was rushed and hard to follow (I didnt even know what color cross you were going for till you got the to the corners). sorry for the criticism, but hopefully you can learn from it



Personally I would teach keyhole first, because it is so easy. And you can become pretty fast with it. I was sub 30 with keyhole, 2 look OLL, and 2 look PLL, before I started learning F2L. F2L actually takes work to find how to do cases unlike Keyhole which works for everything


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 2, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Personally I would teach keyhole first, because it is so easy. And you can become pretty fast with it. I was sub 30 with keyhole, 2 look OLL, and 2 look PLL, before I started learning F2L. F2L actually takes work to find how to do cases unlike Keyhole which works for everything



ah true. I learn f2l at like 1:30 before learning anything else, and that got me down to sub-45 then 2 looks to sub 25. Just a mater of how people learn I guess.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't think that keyhole is a good way to get faster


----------



## sqAree (Dec 3, 2015)

Keyhole is a very cool technique to solve some F2L cases with open slots.

I'd recommend learning it after intuitive F2L.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 3, 2015)

Just giving some constructive criticism here, if I were a newer cuber this would not be helpful whatsoever. I personally know the concept already, but I was still not able to follow you at all, especially the way you kept changing cube orientations so quickly. 
I would suggest for future videos go much slower as you are explaining things, and specify which pieces are being affected (e.g. "I'm placing the red-green edge into position" rather than "now I'm moving this piece") just so if the viewers have lost track for a second they can focus on what you are doing. 
Last thing, this might just be headphones vs speakers or something, but I had a hard time hearing your last few sentences over the background music.

Sorry for the big rambling reply, but hopefully something in there can be helpful to you.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, my goal is to make good quality tutorials, and obviously I need some work, I made this video mostly because I used this method to start cubing so I thought it would be a good method to teach others.


----------

